# do I have to have a LLC to get an EIN



## mlsalters77 (Nov 7, 2008)

do I have to have a LLC befor i can get an EIN or is it good enough to have a state business lic. or do i even need any of that to get a EIN. also, how much will it cost to get an EIN?

thanks


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

You don't need an Federal Tax ID # if you are a Sole Proprietor, your social security # is your ein, but I suggest you get one anyway. You can use it to keep you personal finances separate from your business finances. 

If you form a LLC will need to get a new EIN, and they don't cost anything. You can find the forms on the IRS website.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I just looked on the IRS website and according to them you have employees you need to get an EIN. If you are planning to pay yourself a salary, which would mean paying Social Security and Withholding to the government each month, then you need to get an EIN. 
If it is just you starting out and you aren't planning on having any employees then being a sole proprietor and using your Social Security number to apply for your state, city, county business license will work for you.
But, it is always best to consult with an accountant to see what would be the best way to set up your business and get it right from the start.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

mlsalters77 said:


> do I have to have a LLC befor i can get an EIN or is it good enough to have a state business lic. or do i even need any of that to get a EIN. also, how much will it cost to get an EIN?
> 
> thanks


No, you don't need to have an LLC to get a tax id#.

And even though you can use your social security number if you are a sole proprietor, I *highly* suggest that you don't do this. It's best if you keep your business finances separate from your personal finances.

If you visit the IRS website, there is a form you can print and fill out. They provide a number to call after you have filled out the form. Once you call they will issue you a tax ID# while you're on the phone, no cost at all, and no requirements that you be an LLC.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

This may get complicated but...

An LLC is a completely different subsidy than you. If you have used your SSN to get either a state retail license or your EIN, you will need to reapply for these once you create your LLC.

An EIN is required if you have an LLC, period.

An EIN is required if you have any paid employees, period.

An EIN may be required to apply for certain state licenses even if you are a sole-prop.

If you are a Sole Proprietor, without employees, and your state doesn't require you to get an EIN, you can use your SSN for any official forms.

An EIN should always be free. Never pay for anyone to secure an EIN for you. 

You can check out the IRS Website for more info.http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=98350,00.html


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

You can also try going to your state's government website. There should be info on the licenses and permits required for a small business within your state and and also federal. I applied for my EIN on my state's website and they issued me a number instantly and at no charge. To get my Sales and Use Tax Certificate, I had to print out a form and mail it in. The Sales and Use Tax Certificate is required by vendors if you want to purchase items from them at wholesale which will save you a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree with all of the above and I'll add: 

I don't have any employees, but decided to get an EIN for security reasons. I didn't want to splash my Social Security number all over the place, on any and all websites, forms, wholesale accounts, etc, that I wanted to apply for. My EIN saves me from having to expose my SS# everywhere I go. Plus, if I experience growth, I already have the number and can add employees if the time comes.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Girlzndollz said:


> Agree with all of the above and I'll add:
> 
> I don't have any employees, but decided to get an EIN for security reasons. I didn't want to splash my Social Security number all over the place, on any and all websites, forms, wholesale accounts, etc, that I wanted to apply for. My EIN saves me from having to expose my SS# everywhere I go. Plus, if I experience growth, I already have the number and can add employees if the time comes.


Great point, Kelly!


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

What everyone else said, plus my bank required an EIN to open a little DBA business account.


----------

